# Glock Magazine getting stuck



## kmaultsby (Apr 1, 2008)

I have a older Glock 22 and when I try to eject the mag it dose not drop out and have to pull it out. And my local range I pointed this out to the gunsmith and he told me I did to purchase the newer Mags because the old one expands. I say ok I will have to purchase new mags. While I was there I ask if I try one of the new Glocks and guess what when I press the mag release the mag didn't come either. What's up with the Glocks?:smt033


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

The plastic-clad mags do have a history of bulging. I saw one once where the plastic just split open, and it took a lot of brute force to get it out of the mag well. Don't know about the new one, though; that's not the way it's s'posed to be.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

kmaultsby said:


> I have a older Glock 22 and when I try to eject the mag it dose not drop out and have to pull it out. And my local range I pointed this out to the gunsmith and he told me I did to purchase the newer Mags because the old one expands. I say ok I will have to purchase new mags. While I was there I ask if I try one of the new Glocks and guess what when I press the mag release the mag didn't come either. What's up with the Glocks?:smt033


Usually the new mags fall out quite readily when the release button is pressed, but not always. If one is binding slightly, I always check it for any mold flashing; the thin pieces of (formerly liquid) plastic that squeeze out near some joints in the forming mold. If I find any high spots or flashing, I trim/scrape it off with a razor knife, and then it usually works fine.

Also, make sure the magazine well on the weapon is clean and grit-free. If a dirty mag/mag body is inserted into the weapon, that crud is transferred to the magazine well, and can cause mag ejection difficulties later, even with other, clean mags.

Some serious shooting match competitors will squirt a little Armor-All on a rag and wipe down their mag bodies to make them slicker. I'm told that this helps provide quick and reliable mag ejection for their high-speed gun-reloading needs.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Use Armor-all on your mags and try that. STP Son-of-a-gun also works. No pun intended.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

If the magazine isn't lined with metal, it's not what they call a "drop free" mag. The older all plastic mags bulge as milquetoast mentioned. Getting a few "drop free' mags isn't all that expensive. I've found newer Glock mags for around $15-$20 each, but they usually run about $30.

Zhur


----------



## TexasFats (Sep 25, 2006)

milquetoast said:


> The plastic-clad mags do have a history of bulging. I saw one once where the plastic just split open, and it took a lot of brute force to get it out of the mag well. Don't know about the new one, though; that's not the way it's s'posed to be.


I have a G23 that I bought a year and a half ago. The magazines on it were lined with sheet steel. My understanding is that this was done because of the bulging issue. The sheet steel reinforces the sides of the magazine and should prevent bulging and sticking.


----------



## ki4dmh (Sep 11, 2007)

I have no issues with the mags for my G-21.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If I remember right the Glock mags will have the steel liners and there are a few after market mags that wont have the steel liners. I had a G 19 some years ago and had some of both. The mags that were not lined had issues feeding and dropping without extra help. After talking to some "Glock People" I was educated in the ways of the drop free mag and got rid of all the lags that were not steel lined and never had a problem again. 

It seemed also besides the liner there was something about the shape of the mag on top on he back side. The Drop Free were cut more squared and others would be rounded.


----------

